# Prime Now Question



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

I apologize if this has already been answered. I finished my last deliver with 34 min left on my block. I was 32 min away from the warehouse. App said return to warehouse. Do I have to return?


----------



## Chargr (Sep 7, 2015)

No you dont need too. By the time you make it, its time to go, so whats the point?

Ive spoken to other drivers and workers at the warehouse. Now if you have 45 min to an hour left, then yeah return.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

45 minutes is the cutoff time. 

On very rare occasions I have been assigned a pickup or deliver in the last 45 min of a block. Both times they disappeared from my itinerary before I arrived. As if someone realized it had been incorrectly assigned.

The last 45 minutes of the block is a perfect time to turn on rideshare or other delivery apps to get increase your hourly earnings.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

What happens if you only have 1 delivery. ( 2 hour shift )You finished it in 30 minutes and don't return to warehouse?


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

iyengar said:


> What happens if you only have 1 delivery. ( 2 hour shift )You finished it in 30 minutes and don't return to warehouse?


Is this sarcasm? You have 1.5 hrs left you need to go back.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Actually, you can do what you like. Amazon would really like you to go back to WH for another 1-hr delivery. 

There is no penalty if you do not return. You get your base pay of $18/hr.

In Seattle, there is nowhere to hide: you will be directly to come back to WH to pick up a 1-hr or a restaurant pickup delivery.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

chefseth said:


> Actually, you can do what you like. Amazon would really like you to go back to WH for another 1-hr delivery.
> 
> There is no penalty if you do not return. You get your base pay of $18/hr.
> 
> In Seattle, there is nowhere to hide: you will be directly to come back to WH to pick up a 1-hr or a restaurant pickup delivery.


My understanding is you only get paid for the one hour though if you dont come back for the second.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> My understanding is you only get paid for the one hour though if you dont come back for the second.


You will always be paid the base rate of the entire block. Even if you make zero deliveries in that block.

I can speak for North Seattle, it is busy enough that when you are finished with your 30 minutes 1-package delivery, you will be alerted through the app of NEW STOPS and you must ACKNOWLEDGE to continue.

The real issue for deactivation would come if you choose to LOG OUT of account while working a block. You'd probably be prorated for the time your were logged in. And probably deactivated if this occurs several times.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

chefseth said:


> You will always be paid the base rate of the entire block. Even if you make zero deliveries in that block.
> .


Correct. That happen to me on Sunday evening where I sat around for 2 hours. No work available. Still got paid.


----------

